# Saw VI,tentative theatrical date 10/23/09



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

6 chances.

6 choices.

6 lessons.

Fans of the Saw film franchise,get ready. 

Jigsaw is on track to return to theaters with *Saw VI*,with a current street date of 10/23/09.

No rating has been applied to the forthcoming film yet,but I see no reason why it won't get an R rating.

http://www.saw6film.com/

http://www.officialsaw.com/

http://www.shocktilyoudrop.com/films.php?id=6097

In other news related to the Saw franchise,Variety recently reported that Lionsgate has greenlit *Saw VII*,at the following link.

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1118006415.html?categoryid=13&cs=1


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Yeah! I can't wait.

I love these Saw movies and own every one of them on BD.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

The film opened in theaters today.

The film's official site is showing a new trailer at the following link.

http://www.saw6film.com/main.html


----------

